# Projector problem



## LavaASU (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, hoping someone on here has experience with the Eiki LC-XB31. I have limited experience working on projectors, though I certainly have electronics repair experience. The lens is dipping below where it should sit relative to the housing and more so when you touch the focus or zoom. I pulled off the top cover and the black plastic piece A in the picture is firmly attached. It appears that the black plastic piece B should be firmly attached to piece A. The Screw C (and the other 3) go into piece B. The metal piece D spins and controls either zoom or focus (I assume it's moving lenses inside the lens assembly) and screw C (and like) serve as end stops for D.

The piece B is moving relative to A which is what's causing the lens assembly to bounce and sag. It's tough to focus but livable for now. However I'm concerned that the stress of that flexing is damaging something. Is anyone here familiar enough with these to know what the issue is there/ how to fix it? Or if it matters beyond being a pain to focus?

Oh, and this is a cheap used projector we picked up so not worth sending it to a professional repair place.

Thanks!


----------



## LavaASU (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, so took it apart to where I could get to the back of the lens assembly, and the screws I was hoping were the problem go to something else. The lens you can see in the photo (the innermost one) is NOT moving with what I called piece B (the problem). The 2 red arrows are the screws I thought would fix it.

So I think the next step is going to have to be getting the lens assembly out and *hoping* I can then figure out how the two pieces are supposed to be attached. Ideas? Knowledge? I seem to be having a chicken or egg come first problem. I need the fans (visible in under and around lens) out of the way to get to the lens screws, but they don't seem to come out without having the lens out of the way!


Oh, and neat pic. I noticed this with my flashlight and had to post a pic. For the that don't know a whole lot about projectors thats the optical block and the color separation you're seeing from the flashlight beam is how it separates the colors into RGB. Obviously some of the angles are off as the flashlight wasn't at the same place as the light from the lamp would be.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry that it has taken a bit to respond. Did you contact Eiki customer service prior to disassembly? You could possibly check and see if they can offer you an exploded diagram (tell them you are looking for a part number, that's what I used to do with Sony). With the diagram, you can often infer the direction you need to go with on repairs. Very difficult to diagnose based on what you have here (worked on similar models, but not this one).


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 3, 2012)

I called Eiki-- they were surprisingly willing to help. Unfortunately, they don't manufacture the lens assembly so have no clue about the problem with it (beyond replacing it). They did tell that the easiest option for getting to the lens assembly is taking out the entire optical block (I was hoping to avoid that... I guess I lose).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 3, 2012)

If nothing else, this will be a great learning experience on how projectors work.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha yes. Definitely a learning experience-- there's a big difference between having a general idea how it works and actually seeing it. 

Some more cool pics for anyone interested (2 are the prism, the other 2 are the color separating mirrors all with a flashlight used as the light source):


Ruinexplorer, do you know why the light going through the prism looks like a bunch of dots/ streaks?


----------

